# Number Pad not working on Aluminum Wired Keyboard



## Greg_Reez (May 1, 2009)

My number pad hasn't been working lately. It looks like some kind of setting has taken effect and I'm not sure how to fix it. For example, my numbers are now directional movements for my cursor: 2 moves it down, 4 moves it left, 6 moves it right, 8 moves it up, and 1, 3, 7, and 9 move my cursor diagonally. My Logitech MX Laser mouse works fine but somehow clicking gets disabled. I have a feeling these problems are related somewhere.

Where do I go to fix it?

Running 10.5.6, 2 x 2.8 Quad Core Intel Zeon.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 1, 2009)

Open your System preferences, then Universal Access. Click on the Mouse & Trackpad tab, and I think you will find that Mouse Keys is turned On. Turn that off, and your keypad (and clicking) will return to normal.


----------



## Greg_Reez (May 1, 2009)

Great! Works normally!


----------

